# New to Datsuns



## 87nissanKC (Jul 8, 2004)

HI all!! Well I just bought my first datsun 210 on monday and i'm looking for as much knowledge as i can find. It is a 1980 Datsuns 210 2-door coupe, A14 motor, and needs a lot of TLC. I'm thinking of rebuilding the motor and using it, but i have also been hearing about Ka24, Ka24e, and ka24de swaps. What about the A15 motor? Is there really that much differance between the A14 and A15 engines? I'm just wanting about 100 hp from the motor. Is that possible with a A14 motor. I was thinking boring the motor .030 over, rebuild and port the head, stronger cam, Weber carb, full exhuast. 

What does everyone think?

Also i need th rebuild the steering system on it. What would i need to do that (no power steering)?? Thats all for now...Thanks all!


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

you could always ut on a stroker kit
i found one a while back 
it was about $2500


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

A15's are fun! make a mpfi manifold or encourage someone already working on one to finish then and sell.

I have the 81 hatchback in the thread down a bit.

You'll have to do some work to get to 100 hp, but it can be done. I like the a15 it's the right weight for the car, ca18 or ka24 is gonna make the car handle bad. Lots of people in australia put turbos on the A15 while still using the carb! 

you don't want power steering, it'll suck 5+ hp and you don't have hp to wast on that engine.


----------



## 87nissanKC (Jul 8, 2004)

So should i just swap for a A15? Is it a direct swap? What is the differance between the A14 and A15?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

87nissanKC said:


> So should i just swap for a A15? Is it a direct swap? What is the differance between the A14 and A15?


a12a, a14 and a15 are pretty much the same externally. A14's supposedly have a bit more rpm potential. A15's have more displacement.


----------



## 87nissanKC (Jul 8, 2004)

:thumbup: Thanks!


----------

